# can i fit 28inch terminators on my 650i?



## 07650i (Sep 10, 2014)

i have a 07 650i with right now 27 inch kenda bearclaw htrs and they measure to about the same as an 28, i have msa castle wheels, and the guy i bought it from says it has a two inch lift. I would love to fit 28 terminators on it, if not would the 27 outlaws work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you should be fine w/ 28 Terms... shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## 07650i (Sep 10, 2014)

okay, im having trouble seeing if it has the two inch lift on it but it sits up pretty high comparred to my buddys 650 canam with no lift on it


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

07650i said:


> okay, im having trouble seeing if it has the two inch lift on it but it sits up pretty high comparred to my buddys 650 canam with no lift on it


If it has a lift, you would see brackets bolted either at the top or bottom of all 4 shocks. You can run 28's with no lift on a 650i with minimum rubbing. I ran 28" silverbacks for years on mine. And you cannot compare a Brute to a CanAm..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If there are brackets on the bottom of the front shocks and tops of the rear, that's the lift kit. Otherwise the shocks will be bolted directly to a tab welded to the a-arm


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 07650i (Sep 10, 2014)

they are bolted straight to the a arms so the lift isnt there but it could have the shocks turned up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it could. Even still I think you'll be ok w/ the 28's and no lift. 

You are going to want to get better clutch springs though.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Should look good with 28" terminators on it, share some pics. Which trail you are riding?


----------



## McGilbery (Aug 25, 2011)

Just put 28s. On my 650i they fit but barely the tire runs a little big. It was 28.5" tall with no air. All I did was turn the shocks up.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know if your going to order some we are running a special on SuperATV products


----------



## nate.jager1993 (Jul 7, 2014)

Any chance of a side pic of that beast? I'm seriously considering these tires for my 650i.


----------



## McGilbery (Aug 25, 2011)

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------



nate.jager1993 said:


> Any chance of a side pic of that beast? I'm seriously considering these tires for my 650i.


Side pic posted


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I really like those tires. Looks sick on that thing!


----------

